# Looking for Motor.



## Bill Martin (29 Jul 2020)

Hello my name is Bill and I've just discovered this site.
I'm mostly a model maker/restorer.
It's an absolute hobby and never sell.

I have a little problem that I hope someone might throw some light on?
I have a Carba Tec lathe and I've managed to burn the motor out. It's the devil's own job to find a replacement.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Woody2Shoes (29 Jul 2020)

Hi Bill and welcome,
can you tell us more about the model of the machine and the info on the motor rating plate?


----------



## Bill Martin (30 Jul 2020)

Thanks.
Carba Tec HM 1v
180W
3800 RPM
240 V
1.4A

Chio Ting Co.


----------



## Ttrees (30 Jul 2020)

Hi
Is this an induction motor?
If it is...are you sure it's the motor, and not the capacitor?
The capacitor might have some visible damage like a bulge.
You can pick them up for less than a fiver, just find a match for the uF (micro farad) and make sure that it will fit into 
the terminal box, hopefully this is the case...
If it isn't, then it might be worth measuring the shaft size,
and looking again to see if its a face mounted, flange mounted or if it's a foot mounted induction motor for best replacement.
Good luck.
Tom

Tom


----------



## heimlaga (31 Jul 2020)

Most induction motors have a standard frame size so they can be replaced with another similar motor from another maker.

Those that aren't standard can always be rewound. It is quite a project if you choose to do it yourself but it can be done. I have rewound a motor at home when I couldn't afford a replacement. 
There are still some professionals who rewind motors for industry and they can rewind just about anything. Not cheap though.


----------



## Bill Martin (31 Jul 2020)

Thanks for the help. 
The motor is totally burn't out. and requires replacing.
A rewind would be too expensive. 
I can get a replacement from Axminster but they were not helpful at all, in fact quite the opposite.
They sell new machines for £3/400, but a motor was an obstructive £1100. (Quite frankly they didn't want to help)


----------



## bourbon (31 Jul 2020)

Machine Mart? I haven't bought a motor from them. I just know they sell them
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/AspSiteAs ... Motors.pdf


----------



## beech1948 (14 Aug 2020)

Sorry to sound as though this is a challenge....BUT

How do you know the motor is burnt out. Did you see the smoke emit from the motor. If not then you have some things to check.

1) Pull out the brushes and check for wear. If say 1/4 inch/6mm left on them then Ok for now.
2) Check capacitors. Disconnect belts from motor. Try to power on. If no go then try to spin up by hand on the pulley. IF there is any pick up your capacitor(s) are shot and need to be replaced. Just a few pounds. Note that if the motor spins quietly by hand then there is nothing much wrong with it mechanically. If it spins by hand but you hear bearing noises then strip motor and replace bearings after cleaning out all the rubbish. If you are not confident then look on OWWM.org and follow one/three of the many motor refurb videos/pictures. AND YES all motors are built on the same lines and methods.
3) If no go then take motor off and take to a motor repair shop for a diagnosis /quote as to repair. Take a deep breath at this point.
4) Decide if you want a new motor or one of the same or similar spec or a used one. Look at the motor plate and decipher the mounting spec.....and find or buy a used motor of same mounting spec. Also same or better HP/speed/amps.
5) Check the motor plate to see if there is any guidance about the duty cycles the motor was made for. There are differences between 30 minutes use and 24hr use. You need to spend 10 minutes thinking about your use of this motor and buy accordingly. 24hr use is much more expensive than 30 minute use.

It can look daunting but is in fact just a sequence of logical steps to diagnose it yourself.

You have received some of this advice above as well.


----------



## beech1948 (14 Aug 2020)

I just searched for your manufacturer but could only find Chiu Ting or its owner Geetech in Taiwan. I looked at lathes and saw this. Is this what you have.




__





T1 Machinery







www.t1machinery.com


----------



## clogs (14 Aug 2020)

there must be a electrical motor specialist nearby.....
they only repair the weird and wonderfull motors or industrial stuff. they make their money by selling new motors.....
a photo of the name and detail plate will tell them everything and u should add the bolt hole pattern etc.....
I used a firm In Clacton, Essex...plenty of stock......
I was living in SW France at the time.....
all sorted by courier...everything was good, worked and fitted perfect.....
I think the motor was around £120 plus the post...brand new......
the same motor in France was over €300's......so a no brainer....
Clacton aint so far from Wisbech if all else fails......!!!!!


----------



## RickG (24 Aug 2020)

I'm with Frank above. I would use Fyfe Wison in Harlow, but your best place for a start would be:
W.H. Shoebridge & Sons Ltd Electric Motors & Industrial Engineers +441945582459


----------



## TheTiddles (29 Aug 2020)

If it’s in any way modern, it’s probably a standard fit motor so face mount, foot mount etc with a standard shaft or you use a shaft collar to take up the difference. Don’t despair, a generic replacement is likely to be several £10’s of pounds, it’s only a tiddler.
Aidan


----------



## MikeG. (29 Aug 2020)

frank horton said:


> .......there must be a electrical motor specialist nearby.....



Power Rewind, Colchester.


----------



## Misterdog (31 Aug 2020)

__





Electric Motors | Engineers Mate







www.engineersmate.com


----------



## Blister (4 Sep 2020)

__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Cabinetman (5 Sep 2020)

Hi, my recent motor problem turned out to be the capacitor, but do take care touching these things as you can get a very nasty jolt! Always short them out by putting a screwdriver across the terminals (obviously holding the plastic handle). 
And care should be taken with a brand-new one you buy as well as it may come with the charge in it! Radio spares or I think they’re called RS supply or something similar, were very efficient. Ian


----------



## Jackbequick (5 Sep 2020)

Caps on dc motors are for "applied' voltage maintenance. Mains voltages wander up and down and do so also when you load a electric motor driven machine. Your cap. must have shorted. Replacement is wise to have several times the VW (volts working) of the supply. Whilst a common practice, shorting capacitors lowers their life and can damage the (usually used) screw driver, Better practice is to discharge through a say 5-10w resistor...even 500 ohms ....ok easy enough to buy I think. Some radios use that system permanently....


----------

